# Solved: Linksys WRT54G router can't connect to Internet through ARRIS tm402 Touchston



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a Linksys WRT54G version 1 router. My basic problem is I can't seem to connect to the Internet. My PC can connect to the router and it can detect my Internet settings, but I can't actually connect to the net. There's nothing wrong with my Internet connection. I can still connect to the Internet through my old Linksys BEFW1154 v2 router easily.

I've updated the firmware on my Linksys WRT54G router and I've reset all the settings to factory defaults. Originally I had two Vista OS PCs, an XBox 360, a PS3, wired to the router and I've connected one XP OS PC and a Tivo to the router wirelessly. Right now I'm trying to apply my old config to the new router. My primary PC is wired. I've already checked my Ethernet cables and I've made sure that the modem is connected to the plug labeled Internet on the WRT router. 

I'm not 100% on the terminology, but I believe I'm only connected to my router locally. Originally my new router couldn't even detect the Internet through my ARRIS tm402 Touchstone Modem. The status page would display all 0s for the dns addresses. My new router wasn't able to detect the net until I contacted Comcast and had them reset my modem. As I mentioned, now my router can detect the net, but my PC can't actually access the net. I thought the problem might be with my PC, but as it turns out my XBox 360 and other PC (which are both wired) also can't access the net. I really need some help. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

when you say this "I can still connect to the Internet through my old Linksys BEFW1154 v2 router easily." 

does that mean when you switch your cables around to this befw1154 and try it it works, and then when you switch to the wrt54g, it doesnt?. If that is what you mean, keep in mind that any time you switch which router is connecte3d to the modem, the modem needs to be at least powercycled and possibly reset in order to detect the new device.

your description makes it sound like your modem is, for lack of a better word, "remembering" your befw1154, and then when you connect up the wrt54g, the modem is just sitting there waiting for you to plug it back into the router it remembers. This is relatively common with modems. 

try it this way, disconnect the power from the modem, pwer down your computers/games, and then also disconnect the power from the router you want to use. then, connect all the ethernet cables to all your devices and to the router you want to use. now, plug in the power only to the arris modem, wait for the lights labeled "us", "ds", and "online" to all come on and go solid. once that has happened, power up the router. wait about 2 minutes, then power up the computers and game systems one by one, and check to see if they can connect at that time.


----------



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are the IPCONFIG settings for my old router that works.

Linksys BEFW1154 v2 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\IckySpyman>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : IckySpyman-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-DD-FE-06
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c185:4b4d:5fec:4170%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.240
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 03, 2009 10:36:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 04, 2009 10:36:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.162
68.87.74.162
68.87.64.196
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:3c24:17e2:b3ee:ca4e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c24:17e2:b3ee:ca4e%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\IckySpyman>



Here are the IPCONFIG settings for my new router that does not work.

Linksys WRT54G

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\IckySpyman>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : IckySpyman-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-DD-FE-06
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c185:4b4d:5fec:4170%8(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.240
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 04, 2009 2:44:27 AM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 06, 2009 2:44:27 AM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.162
 68.87.74.162
 68.87.64.196
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\IckySpyman>


----------



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

Dezaras said:


> when you say this "I can still connect to the Internet through my old Linksys BEFW1154 v2 router easily."
> 
> does that mean when you switch your cables around to this befw1154 and try it it works, and then when you switch to the wrt54g, it doesnt?. If that is what you mean, keep in mind that any time you switch which router is connecte3d to the modem, the modem needs to be at least powercycled and possibly reset in order to detect the new device.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Yes, that's exactly what I mean  I actually did power cycle. Comcast had me try this. I also did this on my own a few times.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

when you are connected up to the router that does not work, are you able to open up a browser, type 192.168.1.1 into the address bar, and log into the router? ( if it gives youa username and password box, standard for linksys is username blank and password is admin) 
if you can log into the router, click the status option form the menu and find your internet ip address, dont post it here just confirm that is valid.( not 0.0.0.0 or blank). also in the setup menu, confirm that the router is set to "automatic", "dynamic" or "dhcp" ( linksys uses the words interchangeably and differs from modem to modem sometimes)


----------



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

The new router is set to Automatic Configuration DHCP and the status isn't all zeroes. I actually checked before I last posted.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

if no changes to settings are made to the computers between changes, the modem is reset each time, and both routers show an internal routable ip address after the switch via their individual status pages, and the router is set correctly, and one allows you to surf and one doesn't, even after a hard factory reset on the non working router? I'm afraid if it were me at that point I'd might begin to default to bad router. when connected to the bad router, can you open a command promy and ping anything past the router? trying pings for the following:

yahoo.com
192.168.1.1
4.2.2.2
206.190.60.37

do any of the pings issue replies?


----------



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

It seems they all do.

yahoo.com

PING yahoo.com (68.180.206.184): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=77.9 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=93.7 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=77.2 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=76.6 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=76.0 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=5 ttl=48 time=76.4 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=6 ttl=48 time=74.3 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=7 ttl=48 time=96.7 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=8 ttl=48 time=74.9 ms
64 bytes from 68.180.206.184: icmp_seq=9 ttl=48 time=87.5 ms
--- yahoo.com ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 74.3/81.1/96.7 ms


192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=2.0 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=1.1 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=1.2 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=1.2 ms
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.1/1.2/2.0 ms



4.2.2.2

PING 4.2.2.2 (4.2.2.2): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=0 ttl=245 time=12.1 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=11.9 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=18.7 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=245 time=12.1 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=245 time=12.9 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=5 ttl=245 time=12.3 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=6 ttl=245 time=10.3 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=7 ttl=245 time=10.5 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=8 ttl=245 time=35.1 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=9 ttl=245 time=14.4 ms
--- 4.2.2.2 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 10.3/15.0/35.1 ms


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

so the internet connection is actually working even through the "bad" router, but no browsing. dns is working since the yahoo pinged ok. when connected to the bad router, do all your computers and devices have the same trouble connecting?


----------



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

I tried most of the devices I have connected to my new router. This includes the two gaming consoles and the two Vista PCs. The only things I didn't try were the Tivo and the XP PC. I didn't try them because they are wireless and I haven't configured them to be compatible with the new router. All of the wired deives with i have tried are able to connect to the network, but none of them can connect to the net.

The PS3 network test said "An error occured during communication with the server. This is a DNS error. (80710102)" The X360 network test didn't have a specific error message, but it did mention something about a possible DNS error.

As for the second Vista PC, here's the IPCONFIG info...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Xybernauts>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Xybernauts-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-8D-6D-67
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1558:74a6:fa64:872f%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.240
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 04, 2009 5:21:17 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 05, 2009 5:21:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.162
68.87.74.162
68.87.64.196
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Xybernauts>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can ping yahoo.com by name through the old router and the new router, yet the new one doesn't allow web browsing, I'd be considering a replacement. You did mention you've done a factory reset, it should work properly with a cable modem after that.


----------



## Xybernauts (Jan 4, 2009)

Well as it turns out, I neglected to mention that I got the router used. It was a good deal I couldn't pass up. When I first got the router I did the reset to factory defaults. Then I upgraded the firmware. It never occurred to me to reset to factory defaults after upgrading the firmware. I guess i assumed the reset from the original firmware automatically applied to the new firmware. Apparently it didn't. Today I tried to reset to factory defaults again and I used the MAC clone feature and now it works. 

Thanks Dezaras and JohnWill, your troubleshooting was greatly appreciated. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You should ALWAYS reset to factory defaults with new firmware. Many times, they move the locations for parameters in the new firmware and will thus scramble the functionality. This is a lesson learned first hand.


----------

